# Bland Diet for puppy - She's so Hungry!



## LisaMarie (Feb 2, 2013)

My sweet Willa puppy has had diarrhea for the past couple of days - not sure if it's a parasite or if it had something to do with her food (I know I transitioned too quickly). I have an appt. with my vet in the morning (stool sample), but have a quick question. She is so hungry. I've given her 4 small meals of rice, low sodium chicken broth and cottage cheese. She hasn't had any diarrhea (or pooped) since I began the bland diet today. She is drinking fine - has tons of energy, but she keeps going into the kitchen and barking. She sits in the middle of the kitchen waiting (and barking). :uhoh: I feel so bad! I'm torn - should I give her more to eat or wait until morning? Not sure if anyone's on right now...just needing a little reassurance/guidance...thanks!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

How big is each meal (1/4 cup, half cup)?


----------



## LisaMarie (Feb 2, 2013)

about 1/4 cup rice with a spoonful of cottage cheese.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

maybe try giving a little more? Since she's not on kibble she is lacking some of the extra nutrients, if she is hungry doesn't hurt too much to maybe add a little more. At least that's what I would do, but since it's the first day maybe she just misses her regular food too. Rice does tend to be filling so she shouldn't be too hungry...


----------



## LisaMarie (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks - I'm going to give her a little more. She's just had so much diarrhea during the night that I was hesitant...but she's never been hungry like this, either...so, just wasn't sure. Thanks!


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Hope sweet Willa is better soon! 
Welcome to the world of poop! 
We post not just when they have diarrhea, but the color & consistency! Also anything ingested is liable to be dissected and evaluated when excreted! Just sayin'!
Hugs!
Dale


----------



## Fuzzball Fan (Dec 16, 2012)

I hope Willa is feeling better soon! How old is she? My pup is on his second week of rice and cottage cheese. We are just now introducing some kibble back in. We were doing 1/2 cup rice and a spoonful of cottage cheese. He seemed to be content with that. 

Our little guy had a parasite. No fun! But I was at least relieved to see it was something, and not that he was an extremely sensitive or picky eater as originally thought.

It's too funny, how my life is now full of hunting around in the backyard in the dark with my cell phone flashlight trying to see the color and consistency of poop


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Maybe add a little boiled chicken or gr. beef


----------



## LisaMarie (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks all!! We just got back from the vet - and she seems to be doing better. Going to run fecal test for parasites, but otherwise, she's looking good (if just a little under weight). Her poops were better this morning - and the doctor said to keep her on the bland diet for another day. If there are no parasites, then possibly it was her food...I transitioned her to Orijen pretty quickly...too quickly. And since she was rescued at 7 weeks, she was spayed at 8 weeks, transitioned to a new home 3 days after spay, vaccinations...was a bit overwhelming to her system. Thanks for all of the advice and support!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Hopefully she doesn't have any worms, though it can be quite common from what I've heard. Mav had 2 cases, back-to-back too:doh:

She's been through alot for how young she is, hopefully she'll be more settled in her new home soon enough. Good luck!:wavey:


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Orijen can also be too rich for a young puppy. Just something to consider if she has trouble when you add her kibble back.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree about Orijen being too rich for a young puppy. Could be the cause of the bad tummy.


----------



## LisaMarie (Feb 2, 2013)

I just got the fecal test results back...and Willa is clear - no worms or parasites! And, after her lovely bland diet, her poops are what they're supposed to be. A couple of you mentioned that Orijen might be too rich for her tummy (my vet thought so, too) - any ideas of something else to try? Or should I try the Orijen again, but with a much slower transition time? Any advice?


----------

